# High Country Bows! Good or Bad?



## edge6245 (Mar 31, 2007)

I am just starting to bow hunt 07/ 08 season and would like some input from you all that have been doing it for a while. I have mostly gun hunted but want to make the change to bow hunting also. My question for you all is what do you think of High Country bows? I know that PSE, Matthews, and Hoyt are really great bows but don't know much about the others. Could you please give me some insite on this issues and what you think I should start with. I don't want to break the bank so please keep that in mind.Thanks


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 31, 2007)

*Bows*

Hello Edge. High Country makes fine bows,my Brother in law had one for years before going with Mathews. If youre interested I have a PSE infinity series Thunderbolt that is set up and ready to hunt that I am selling. I also have about a dozen arrows that I will throw in. I am the only owner of this bow and it has been well taken care of. PM me if interested. Thanks, Greg T.


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got a high country bow and I think theres a lot better bows out there. I bought it last year and had a lot of problems with the cam leaning and cutting the bottom serving.  Check out the fred bear line of bows, they're cheap and i've heard they're good


----------



## edge6245 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks guys keep the input coming.


----------



## Jason280 (Mar 31, 2007)

I've owned more than three HCA bows, and still have one today that is at least 6-7 years old.  High Country used to be one of the premier lines in archery, but not so much now.  Mathews, Hoyt, PSE, and Bowtech really dominate now, and its obvious by the number of dealers selling them.  Problem with HCA is, where can you find a dealer actually selling their bows?  They make good products with excellent specs, its just their aren't a loit of dealers out their pushing their bows to the public.  

Like I said, I've owned a couple without any problems, and they were just as fast and quiet as other bows.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 31, 2007)

High Country's Iron Mace has an IBO of about 340 fps with over 7 inches of brace height.  No matter how you look at it, that's hard to do.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't know why you have chosen High Country as your choice so I will answer your question based on my opinion in very general terms.

At the ATA show in January I shot bows by a bunch of manufacturers. What I found was that everyone out there makes a pretty good bow. I will also say that of all the bows I shot the High Country would probably not be in my top 10 choices. 

I shoot Mathews and am on their national staff... but I shot Mathews for years before I was on their staff. So my favorite Mathews are the Apex 7 and the Drenalin. Another Mathews in the lower end is the new Misson X3 which is under $400 and shoots nice. 

Other bows I like for 07 are (and these are probably in the order I would buy if I didn't shoot  Mathews) Hoyt 38 (Ultra or Pro) Hoyt Vectrix, PSE Mach X (the 2007 is much smoother than the 06), the Bowtech Guardian and Commander, anything Ross, Oh man I almost left this out Pearson makes a really nice bow and the Z34 is a very smooth bow at a great price. Those would be my choices.

There is a guy here in Columbus that sales a ton of High Country bows and his customers love him. If I was to pick a high country I probably would not go with the Iron Mace. I am not a speed freak. They had an aluminum riser bow at the ATA show that was plenty fast and had no where near the after shot vibration of the Iron Mace. But again I do not want 350 fps. 

A drenalin shooting a 400 gr arrow at 282 at 28 inch draw is plenty fast for me. 


Good luck on your choice.


----------



## 12PointGoat (Mar 31, 2007)

Just an FYI.  I have a 2006 Pearson G-2 for sale. I am the original owner.  Nothing wrong with the bow, I am currently a staff shooter for 12 Point Archery and shooting Hoyt bows. The price is cheap. PM me if interested and I will e-mail you some pictures.

Good luck on your choice.


----------



## ar34shooter (Apr 1, 2007)

*i too also  have shot the hca bows*

I always liek to see what there is out there and who is doing what. I shot every bow manf. new bows and to me, keep in mind i do shoot for pse, but in all honesty i shot  all the x bows, and to me the best feeling  bow for all purpose shooting  id pick the short ata  firestorm x.the ata on that bow is 29". I shot 2 nice HCA bows, and was very surprised at the bows, they had little or no hand shock, one was the iron mace, and the other was the stilletto 380, both were in my opinion very nice bows.the new bow tec wasnt all that to me i think it was the gaurdian kinda liek most of the speed bows, had too much jump . so when ya pick a bow regardless of what ya want you have to think is what ya want to feel in ur hand, dont just go for the name on the riser.but of every bow i shot  those are the bows that came to mind as to what id want to shoot.


----------



## edge6245 (Apr 2, 2007)

Brian from GA said:


> I don't know why you have chosen High Country as your choice so I will answer your question based on my opinion in very general terms.
> 
> At the ATA show in January I shot bows by a bunch of manufacturers. What I found was that everyone out there makes a pretty good bow. I will also say that of all the bows I shot the High Country would probably not be in my top 10 choices.
> 
> ...




Had some guys trying to sell me a High Country bow and wanted to know more about them first. Have not made up mind but I think I will stick with a Matthews, Pse, or a Hoyt.
Leaning more towards Matthews.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 2, 2007)

edge6245 said:


> Had some guys trying to sell me a High Country bow and wanted to know more about them first. Have not made up mind but I think I will stick with a Matthews, Pse, or a Hoyt.
> Leaning more towards Matthews.



I would go to a Dealer that sells alot of different Brands of Bows. My 1st choice would not be the High Country bows. Alot of their speed #'s are inflated, but I will say that they have made improvements with Barnsdale Limbs and Winners Choice Strings on their Higher end bows for '07.. I am a bit biased on PSE/AR/Browning..their '07 prices are excellent and I feel that they have the best Customer Service in the Industry along w/generous Brace Heights and nice smooth drawing bows that deliver excellent performance. I will say that In the larger name brands my choices would be:

Browning Illusion(Trance 1-cam):32" 7-5/8"BH, 320 IBO,
Sug. Retail$749..we sell them around $649

Browning Myst(Hybrid Cam) 32"ATA 7-3/4"BH 310 IBO Suggested Retail $449

PSE Mossy Oak X(New Smooth X-1 Cam): 32-5/8"ATA, 7-1/2"BH, 308 IBO, Sug. Retail $529

PSE Rogue(NRG HYBRID CAMS): 32" ATA, 8-1/4" BH, 306 IBO$429
Look into the AR line..we have quite a few of the last yrs. bows at Lake Oconee Shooting Club in Eatonton, that may save you some $$$ We also feature Hoyt. 
**Make note that PSE's speeds are very conservative and not elevated for marketing**

I would look at the Hoyts, Mathews, and possibly the Bear Truth. I am just not as intricately familiar with their specs.

GCO in LaGrange carries alot of different bows and are a good dealer that is not to far for you. Tell Travis and them that Trey sent ya'..
Best of Luck!


----------

